# More questions about jetters - Refining options



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

First let me say thank you to all who have contributed freely information about what equipment they have, how they use it, suggestions they make for improvement, and all that good stuff. Truly and sincerely Thank you. 

There is no longer a doubt in my mind about wanting and needing a jetter. The idea is exciting and the equipment purchase long overdue. However there are some questions I would like some feedback on to help expedite the purchase. 

Here is what information I have gathered so far and what I plan. 

Market: Residential and Light Commercial. Primary goal is root clearing in 4" to 6" pipe. With typical length being no more than 150 from access point. 

Capacity: 4,000 PSI at 9 GPM. 

Style: Trailer or Skid Mounted. Leaving towards skid mounted due to seasonal concerns, and manuverablity. I like the idea of mounting a unit in a van as it addresses top concerns or manuvering and winter. 

Head: Unsure but warthog is most mentioned.

Hose: Unsure, don't know enough. Have follow up question. 

Add on features: At least 300' hose. Lots of basement access points. Remote control. Not sure what else is missing. 

Brand: Heavily leaning towards Jetter Northwest. I've talked to them in the past and they seem like good people, plus so many on here already use them. Could be persuaded otherwise, but for now leaning towards them. 


Questions. 

1. Does it matter if its a trailer or skid mounted in a van so long as capacity and performance is the same? 

2. What is or are the best heads for roots in a 6" sewer line? 

3. What size hose do you or would you use in a residential and light commercial setting? 

4. What is missing from this list? 

Again a big thank you. I hope that I can buy at the show in Indy this year. If not at the show then shortly after.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Jetters northwest will not be in Indy! I've personally spoken with them and although John and his crew will be there they will not be selling nor will they have a booth!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Based on what you posted I would say a JNW skid mount. I'm very satisfied with a skid mount myself, can't really see myself buying a trailer. The skid is much easier as far as maneuverability plus it's out of the elements. A Warthog is a must. Get a set of Keg or Enz nozzles as well. They're expensive but worth it, IMO.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in he same boat. I'm leaning towards a cart mounted setup like the big brute or one from American jetters (I like American jetters specs/assembly better, but jnw's cart is nicer) and essentially have a hybrid setup where the cart sits next to a curbside roll up door on a box van and can be used as is, or being a cart mount I can unload it and into position as needed.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I love my skid mount from JNW. We jetted an outside clean out in -20 windchills


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is my 2 cents worth: I have a American Jetter 8 gpm 3500 psi 200 gal tank 400' 3/8" hose. (I only do residential and light commerical sewer and drain cleaning no plumbing) Also Worthog WT Enz HRV (thinking about a Root Ranger) and have a Rootrat. I have the skid mount setup in a 12' Box truck. Love the setup because I have everything with me when I go to clean a sewer. This also gives me room for the 2 machines 4 different reels of cable with 500' total. Camera and generator also. All the tools I need and a FEW extra parts such as new plugs, furncos, P & S Traps. With that said not much room left but the setup works great for me. I have no trouble with 4 & 6 inch lines with my jetter and can go the full 400'. Andy is great to work with with American Jetter and a couple of problems (ended up being ME) he has solved over the phone. Has also sent me things at no cost. They also have Free delivery. This is just my setup so hope I have helped out!!!!!!!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Here is my 2 cents worth: I have a American Jetter 8 gpm 3500 psi 200 gal tank 400' 3/8" hose. (I only do residential and light commerical sewer and drain cleaning no plumbing) Also Worthog WT Enz HRV (thinking about a Root Ranger) and have a Rootrat. I have the skid mount setup in a 12' Box truck. Love the setup because I have everything with me when I go to clean a sewer. This also gives me room for the 2 machines 4 different reels of cable with 500' total. Camera and generator also. All the tools I need and a FEW extra parts such as new plugs, furncos, P & S Traps. With that said not much room left but the setup works great for me. I have no trouble with 4 & 6 inch lines with my jetter and can go the full 400'. Andy is great to work with with American Jetter and a couple of problems (ended up being ME) he has solved over the phone. Has also sent me things at no cost. They also have Free delivery. This is just my setup so hope I have helped out!!!!!!!


Can we see pics of your setup? Box truck is my dream setup if I could hear the box


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If I had to buy a mid size jetter....American Jetter would be my choice. They got all the right components and more importantly have the right horsepower.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Here is my 2 cents worth: I have a American Jetter 8 gpm 3500 psi 200 gal tank 400' 3/8" hose. (I only do residential and light commerical sewer and drain cleaning no plumbing) Also Worthog WT Enz HRV (thinking about a Root Ranger) and have a Rootrat. I have the skid mount setup in a 12' Box truck. Love the setup because I have everything with me when I go to clean a sewer. This also gives me room for the 2 machines 4 different reels of cable with 500' total. Camera and generator also. All the tools I need and a FEW extra parts such as new plugs, furncos, P & S Traps. With that said not much room left but the setup works great for me. I have no trouble with 4 & 6 inch lines with my jetter and can go the full 400'. Andy is great to work with with American Jetter and a couple of problems (ended up being ME) he has solved over the phone. Has also sent me things at no cost. They also have Free delivery. This is just my setup so hope I have helped out!!!!!!!


Yea! This is my setup I'm thinking about. I've been eyeing a 12' spartan van body. I'd like to see some pics as well


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Market: Residential and Light Commercial. Primary goal is root clearing in 4" to 6" pipe. With typical length being no more than 150 from access point.
> 
> Capacity: 4,000 PSI at 9 GPM.
> 
> ...


Hope to finally meet you at the show. 

BTW.....with the american jetter vs jnw. I think most plumbers like jnw because they don't use them as much as a pressure washer company. A plumber can bill out 2 hours but only have the machine turned on for 20 minutes. Meanwhile most real pressure washer guys have 1000's of hours on their units. 

I think if a pressure washer got ahold of a JNW, they'd either burn it up or it wouldn't perform like they're used to. If a pressure guy got ahold of an american jetter unit, they'd see no difference. 

The one thing I'd recommend is steer clear of gear reducers and go with a cog belt.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's real interesting Ben. Please expand on the cog belt. Is that instead of a gear box like JNW?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> That's real interesting Ben. Please expand on the cog belt. Is that instead of a gear box like JNW?


If Im correct most gear reduced pumps are 2:1 so a GR pump is running at 1750 rpm's based on a 3600 rpm motor whereas many of the belt driven pumps seem to run at 1450 rpm's. plus the cog belts are rated for like 10,000 hours or something insane like that. Im still learning myself but I know bens background is the pressure washing side of things and from what I've gathered they use their machines for up to 5-6 hours of actual operation everyday.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Were doing it again and im going with a skid in a truck. Trailers are nice but can be a pain. Were putting a skid in a 14 ft. Isuzu npr. Tank is 300 gallons and were adding another 300 gallons. I went back and forth 100 times and have a trailer now. Advantages: cheaper plates, can unhook and pull in a remote area, disavantage pain to back in sometimes, winterizing, everything out in the salt and weather.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> That's real interesting Ben. Please expand on the cog belt. Is that instead of a gear box like JNW?


When you pressurize water you cause pulsations. In the bigger jetters 5gpm and bigger, the pulsations are bad and travel to the engine crankshaft. In a gear reducer the pulsations travel right through. With the cog belt, it stops at the belt and keeps the engine safe. Once a crankshaft breaks the engine is done. That's why pretty much all pressure washers use a belt drive.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That makes a lot of sense. You've just changed the way I look at Jetters, JNW in particular.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A remote allows me to run my trailer jetter by myself. In a basement, in a restaurant, around the backside of a house, often I can't hear the engine running.

A good remote is mandatory.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> A remote allows me to run my trailer jetter by myself. In a basement, in a restaurant, around the backside of a house, often I can't hear the engine running.
> 
> A good remote is mandatory.



Does it work well through concrete? If I'm in a basement with thick concrete, I lose the signal a lot of the time.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thinking of basement jobs where there was a problem and realizing perhaps I've only jetted in a couple but no issues remembered. The Mongoose remote is awesome.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm good in the basement of a residential home. A large building with thick concrete and rebar is a different story.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Unclog: will try to take some pics today and then post them


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> View attachment 40121



Looks just like one of my trucks minus the jetter. Same partition and shelves.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Unclog as soon as I fiqure out how to down size pictures will send some


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Talked to a jetter manufacturer today. Getting a quote on two systems both skid mounted. 

Is it better to go 12 GPM at 3000 PSI or 9 GPM at 4000 PSI?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

9 at 4000

which jetter manufacturer you going with?


----------

